# McGrady deserves props for act of kindness



## Lester (Dec 20, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14219


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I agree on that one. He went out of his way to help give hope to a young boy. And to me that is the reason god made atheltes, the power they have to motivate and inspire with young people is amazing. And I think there should be a rule that all NBA players have to visit childrens hospitals because I just don't think it is done enough. 

Great job Tracy!


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

props tmac...i know he'll be glad to know this..coming from me and all


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Yeah, I was thinkin' the same thing he deserves every bit


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Yes, I really liked seeing the happy look on that kid's face. 

He really needed that video from TMac at that critical time in the hopsital. I think it helped him to pull through the surgeries and the Christmas visit memories will also help him with the surgeries he still has yet to contend with.

Good work, Tmac! :clap:


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

this sickens me how you guys are eating up this up the way you guys are. you too bballboards.net, making this thread stay on top. everyone... go read jayson williams book "loose balls" about the section about HIM going around visiting kids all the time and you'll see what i mean. yea, it's a good thing that tmac did, blah blah blah. go read "Loose balls".


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

If Kobe did the same thing instead of McGrady people would've said that he did it for the publicity.

Yeah, he did a nice thing, but regular people do stuff like that all the time. The fact that he's Tracy McGrady and he did this means nothing to me. Anyone would've done that if put in McGrady's situation.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I doubt. Maybe anyone would have sent a tape and a jersey, but not everyone would have invited him and his family to Orlando for 2 games and a trip to DisneyWorld, along with inviting him to a practice and team warmups to shoot around with the other players. He also plans to keep up with Iran and call him and what not and stay friends. Not everyone would have done all that.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Maybe not everyone, but a lot of people would. If this was just some kid who got shot instead of some kid who was shot by "the sniper" and wasn't some huge media thing then no one would even know that McGrady was doing it. I'm sure there are plenty of guys in the NBA who do great things like this, but no one knows about it.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> Maybe not everyone, but a lot of people would. If this was just some kid who got shot instead of some kid who was shot by "the sniper" and wasn't some huge media thing then no one would even know that McGrady was doing it. I'm sure there are plenty of guys in the NBA who do great things like this, but no one knows about it.


So he deserves no credit for what he's done? If it wasn't the sniper who shot him, it probably wouldn't get attention, but the fact that it was is what makes the story more special. The boy now gets to be good friends with his hero. Kudos T-mac...


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> So he deserves no credit for what he's done? If it wasn't the sniper who shot him, it probably wouldn't get attention, but the fact that it was is what makes the story more special. The boy now gets to be good friends with his hero. Kudos T-mac...


And it takes something that tragic for him to reach out to kids. Most of the truely special stories are the ones you never hear about.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> 
> 
> And it takes something that tragic for him to reach out to kids. Most of the truely special stories are the ones you never hear about.


Then how do you know he hasn't reached out to other kids? Maybe we haven't heard about it....


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Ok, ok, ok.....

This is not a competition here fellas about what basketball player gives back the most. What is more important is that the national media actually brought up the story to everyone not just sports fans. Sure a TON of players do that kind of work, and I think it should be shown to people more often.

Yeah they are make millions of dollars doing something they love. But there is a bigger reason why pro athletes are special. They are not all about money on the contrary to popular belief. 

Athlete were put on earth for a bigger reason. And like I said I think every single team should do that kind of work. Because the hope, motivation, joy, excitement etc that they can give to young kids is amazing! And I'm not just talking pros, I'm talking college teams as well. 

They should show more of those types of stories, and please don't argue about a stupid thing like who gives more ok.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

No one is arguing about who gives more.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Ok, ok, ok.....
> 
> This is not a competition here fellas about what basketball player gives back the most. What is more important is that the national media actually brought up the story to everyone not just sports fans. Sure a TON of players do that kind of work, and I think it should be shown to people more often.
> ...


Who says athletes were put on the earth?


----------



## SS_Solid_Snake (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> Who says athletes were put on the earth?


Who says athletes even exist?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SS_Solid_Snake</b>!
> 
> 
> Who says athletes even exist?


 I say athletes exist because I have seen them up close and I usually trust what I see with my own eyes.


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

Its great that McGrady did this, but I'm sick of all the attention players get for things that aren't about basketball. What they do in their own time is their own business. When I turn on a basketball game all I want to see and hear about is basketball, not who got caught with dope, who donates time and money to charity, who beats his wife, how much money are they making. I don't care. Show me basketball and basketball commentary. I don't need to get my life lessons from sports broadcasts.


----------

